# 67 110h restoration question...



## Sicuterat (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am at the front edge of a restoration of my pap's 67 110h. The tractor is in really nice condition. However, the only parts of the hydraulic system that remain are the lines and the ram.
I am just discovering that hydraulic parts are difficult to come by.
Any suggestions for procuring the necessary components?

Thanks,

David


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,David!
Depending on your area,you may be able to find a salvage yard that has one for parts.Barring that,you can find the valves and pump at Grainger Company,or maybe, Tractor Supply Co.


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

PM me David and I can give you some place to look.................:tractorsm


----------

